# Tool Review - Veritas Set-Up Blocks



## WayneC

Thanks for the review Randy.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

I got "em.

I love "em.


----------



## woodworkerscott

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Chipy

Great review! I plan on getting a set.Did you find a good price?Set up blocks make so much sense.You can actually see and "feel" weather you got the router bit,saw blade and planer(witch is a brilliant idea) set correctly your hands and fingers are your best tools! It is so much better than fumbling with a ruler and trying to see weather the router bit lines up with the ruler for hight*."Is the ruler realy sitting flat"Oh I need to turn this ruler around I cant see it on the 32nd side*.If your like me you can't see the dam ruler anyway!With set block lay it down,*does it match the hight of the router bit,"yes",make your cut,SIMPLE, DONE!!!!!!!!!__*


----------



## makedust

Nice review Randy…I have a set and would not be without them…much greater precision on set-ups and adjustments.


----------



## rlp

Thanks all for the comments -

Chipy - the set-up blocks are $37.50 - here's the link: Veritas® Set-Up Blocks.

The set-up blocks are something I would not have thought I would use much, but they turned out to be an essential tool for me.

You can see from the comments above others have had a similar experience.

They seem kind of pricey, but after using them I think they were well worth the price.

If you decide to get them I would be interested in how they work for you.

Randy


----------



## jbertelson

I have and use this set as well, although I have to remember to use it since it is something new for me. I find the 1-2-3 block useful for right angle checks as well. They sit on my measurement tote 
which holds an every changing pile of frequently used items, such as a flashlight, pencils, Incra rules, box knife, compass, razor scraper, small squares, digital instruments (3), center punches etc.

However, on my TS, I depend on a Wixey digital readout, and a zeroing method that is simple and accurate…...I place a specially made block of oak in a miter slot, and when I move the fence to it, it should read the number written on the block, which I predetermined by cutting a piece of wood at that position, and measuring it with a calipers. I also have the decimal size of the blade (thin kerf) written on the block, and instructions on how to adjust the Wixey if it has gone bonkers (which it seems to do if I forget to turn it off and it automatically turns off).

On my RAS I have a special fence for setting crosscuts, which also minimizes the number of measurements I have to transfer.

Thanks for reviewing this, I also checked out the video, just to remind me of different ways they can be used.


----------



## Dusty56

Nice tools and review …thanks for the link , Randy : )


----------



## reggiek

I have a set of these and I also find them very useful….I use them on the router table, TS and for setting up box/finger joints. These are awesome….and the price is very reasonable.


----------

